# Dropped pedal bone



## Clodagh (9 September 2012)

Anyone have any good news? I gather this is different to a lami induced rotated pedal bone.
Horse at the yard I work at has awful conformation, straight shoulder, upright pastern and slight club foot on her near fore. Has now had xrays after a few weeks of lameness and this is the diagnosis. Poor shoeing hasn't helped, she has no heel at all.
Vet recommends wedge shoes (done today), 10 days rest (turn out OK) and then back into light work and see how she does.
I can't imagine this being easily resolved, has anyone had any experience of it? (Same farrier still shoeing her...)


----------



## Andalucian (9 September 2012)

Dropped pedal bone makes me think you're talking about "sinker" which is pretty dire, but from what you write in the detail, I don't think you are talking about that.

If that ISN'T what you're talking about then with the right care I would think the horse has a fair chance.  

But what is the right care.......


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 September 2012)

I hope it isn't sinkage. I sadly lost my mare with stress laminitis - she had rotation and sinkage and it was the sinkage that was dire and unrecoverable.


----------



## Clodagh (10 September 2012)

My understanding, from what the vet said, was the whole pedal bone has dropped by 8mm inside the hoof, so the mare is crippled at the moment as she is basically weight bearing on it.

I thought it sounded like the end I must say, but the vet seems quite laid back. He is a farily no panic type vet though.


----------



## MyBoyChe (10 September 2012)

Has it actually "dropped" or is it just naturally sitting low?  My TB had been very slightly lame for a few days and on investigation ( Xrays of all four feet) you can see that both front pedal bones are at a slightly lower angle in relation to the sole, than is ideal.  Vet says he would have always been like this and the problem, in his opinion and I trust him, is that this years wet ground caused his soles to soften and then when it firmed up and became quite rutty in places has caused the soreness.  He has gel pads in for 6 weeks, we will then review.  He definitely looks more comfy now so Im hoping his soles will toughen up a bit whilst they are protected.


----------



## TwoStroke (10 September 2012)

As you say that this is not laminitis induced, then I'm assuming this isn't a sinker we're talking about?

It sounds like you're talking about distal descent of the pedal bones, which is incredibly common; so common that many farriers and vets actually think it's normal. My TB has it. It's often thought to be irreversible by farriers, but that isn't the case. From what I understand, however, it's not possible to reverse it whilst the horse is shod, as shoeing loads the hoof wall, exacerbating the problem.

The solution is twofold - first, the horse needs to grow in a well connected hoof wall. That means stripping the diet of sugars and starch, and feeding balanced minerals. 

Second, the hoof walls need to be taken out of a load bearing role, or have the load greatly reduced. The sole needs to be loaded in order to bring the coronary band back down to the correct position. This should be done by a qualified and experienced trimmer, imo.

Are you able to post a copy of the rads? I'd recommend a consultation with an experienced trimmer, to take a look at the feet in person and advise.


----------



## Clodagh (10 September 2012)

MyBoyChe - thats exactly what the farrier thought was causing the lameness originally, her soft soles, so it does sound similar. 
It isn't laminitis induced.
She is sound as a pound this morning, in small wedges, having been shod yesterday, amazing!
TwoStroke - I can't get the x rays as not my horse, yard, vet or farrier! I was interested as it is where I work and the owner is a friend. I will certainly pass on your comments.


----------



## TwoStroke (10 September 2012)

In that case, the only thing I'll add is that soft soles point to dietary issues which must be resolved if any long term improvement is to be maintained. And wedge shoes are the start of a slippery slope; I'd advise your friend to be very cautious, and avoid long term use. They force a toe first landing (even if the heel of the shoe hits the ground first, the movement of the internal structures will not be biomechanically correct) which is the primary cause of 'navicular'.

The mere fact that wedge shoes helped imo suggests a weak caudal hoof, which is likely to be one of the main problems, and may be exacerbated further by the wedge reducing stimulation to the back of the foot.


----------



## Clodagh (10 September 2012)

My farrier hates wedge shoes so I have never heard anything good about them. 
She always pulls shoes off and has upright, boxy feet but has loads of supplements already, a general vits/mins and another one I can't remember, but is specifically for hooves. She has hay, lots of turnout, chaff (molassed) and good quailty cubes.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 September 2012)

Correct. Farrier
Good vet
Good diet

My
Mare had sinking twice and pedal rotation twice. Now stable with pedal reversal 

I hope you have a good vet and farrier. So they can advice what's the best way to help this horse  
They will trim/ shoe the horse the best way to help foot heal 

Box rest and good bedding. Soaked hay. Reduced sugar diet. 

I know it's not lami but you don't want this to turn into stressed lami. 
Diet


----------



## MyBoyChe (10 September 2012)

Not a dietary expert but I would suggest swapping molassed chaff for unmolassed chop of some sort in order to reduce sugar further.


----------



## TwoStroke (10 September 2012)

The key to the diet is minimal sugar and starch - in hard feed you want no more than 10% NSC (combined sugar and starch), and grass intake may need reducing; and also sufficient levels of minerals in the correct balance. Virtually all comericially available supplements balance their minerals to a list of required nutrients for horses, without taking into account what is already present in the horse's forage - which makes up the majority of the horse's intake of nutrients.

A grazing/forage analysis is the best way to ensure the horse is getting a good balance of minerals.

If your friend is really resistant to removing the shoes, then the only other thing I can think of that may be worth investigating is packing the feet. I have no idea if this can reverse distal descent, however.


----------



## Clodagh (10 September 2012)

I was surpised they didn't use hoof supports actually, partly why I asked on here. Like you say, perhaps they don't help the descent bit though.
I will recommend going to a different chaff and soaked hay but only work there 3 days a week so don't want to be yard bossy boots!


----------

